# Flightdeck on multiple bikes



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I just got a 2nd bike that I put a Flightdeck mount on and was planning on using the same 6502 head unit on both bikes. I was able to switch it to bike #2 and enter my tire and gearing data, and that is all working fine, but I was surprised to see that the odometer value appears to be shared by both bikes!

Is this correct -- there is only one odometer value stored even if you're using it for multiple bikes? That makes it a lot less useful to me since I was using the odometer as an indication of the total miles on the bike, total miles for the year, etc. It's not much of an "odometer" if it's affected by both bike #1 and #2.

Now I've got to decide if I want to buy another head unit. Bummer.


----------

